# Pricing for a Lund 1800 Fisherman



## teleman37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

New to the forum and I need some help on pricing for a boat I'm looking at. The boat is a 2004 Lund 1800 Fisherman with a Suzuki 140 four stroke. It has new batteries, a complete top and enclosure, a trolling motor (not sure what kind or pounds of thrust) He's asking 16,500 for the boat. The boat has low hours on the engine, and looks brand new. 

I have tried looking it up on NADA but the price I come up with, and the price he is asking is not matching up. My banker won't even blink on the full loan amount, I just don't want to overpay. Is he out of line on the asking price?

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## teleman37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Am I not asking the right question, or are there not any Lund owners on here??


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

teleman37 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum and I need some help on pricing for a boat I'm looking at. The boat is a 2004 Lund 1800 Fisherman with a Suzuki 140 four stroke. It has new batteries, a complete top and enclosure, a trolling motor (not sure what kind or pounds of thrust) He's asking 16,500 for the boat. The boat has low hours on the engine, and looks brand new.
> 
> ...


That is actually a little less than the going rate. Those boats are around 50k new. To me I would have a hard time investing 16.5 into a suzuki.


----------



## teleman37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Wow, Suzuki's are great engines....their reliabilty is almost unmatched in the four stroke world. The engine was the least of my concerns because of the fact that it was a Suzuki.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a 2 time Lund owner and my current Lund is a 2004 ProV 2025 but I can't really help you on what an appropriate price is for the boat you are looking at buying.

I'm sure you have done internet searches trying to find similar boats and asking prices as a comparison. 

I would also call your insurance company and ask what value they will ensure that year and model boat for.

I would have no fear of a Suzuki outboard, I would take it over many other brands, except my Honda's and maybe a Yamaha, however finding service and parts when needed will not always be easy. The beauty of the Mercury and Evinrude motors is the number of dealers and mechanics available everywhere. 

Good luck.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got a 2001 1800 fisherman off of a friend last July, I know this boat well my friend bought in new and took very good care of it, 16,500 in a good price, I see these going in the 20 to 25 k range a lot, if you live in n.e. Ohio Dutch harbor on Berlin sells Suzuki outboards, I have a 115 and a15 Yamaha's on mine and top speed with 2 is 37, a 140 should shove that boat nicely, as far as nada it's not close to what you would pay for a very clean boat.....

Do what I did if you have a 401k loan the money to yourself and screw the banker, you pay yourself back with interest a win win...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Seems like it's priced about right, all things considered. I'd have no problem owning a Suzuki outboard. The only downside is the dealer network. 

http://boats.smartcarguide.com/lund-1800-fisherman

http://for-sale.yakaz.com/2004-lund-1800-fisherman-for-sale

http://www.boattrader.com/browse/make/lund/1800-fisherman


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always used the NADA site just to check if the seller is in the ballpark with his price. Then taking into consideration "it's a LUND" and they usually command higher prices. After that it really comes down to whatever you are willing to pay and what extras come along. Good luck and if ya buy, ENJOY.
Forgot to mention,,, I had a Suzuki 90 4 stroke on one of my boats, bought from Dutch Harbor, EXCELLENT motor ! 
Seems I read somewhere that the biggest knock against Suzuki is their dealer network is far and few between here in the NE of USA.


----------



## teleman37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! I live in Wyoming and have a Suzuki dealer 30 minutes away so that's not too bad. Granted, if you are away from home and have a major issue with the boat, locating a dealer might be a bit difficult.

muskyhound....I do have a 401K but I have a loan out for my shop that I built two years ago, or that would be the route I would take!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont think his price is out of line for that boat and motor. I paid 11,500 for my 1997 18ft starcraft superfisherman with 2007 Suzuki 115. And by the way, totaly agree the suzuki outboards are awsome motors! I didnt buy my boat because of the boat, i bought it because of the suzuki. If you go online and do comparison checks with all the other 4stroke outboards, suzuki wins in almost every category. Evinrude doesnt count, they dont know how to make 4strokes


----------



## teleman37 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was a bit slow on the deal....he sold the boat. Oh well, I will continue looking for another boat.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's an idea you may want to see. Boats for sale. Not sure how far you want to drive.

http://www.walleyecentral.com/classified/searchresults


----------

